# Alfombramiento



## Thomas Keyes

¿Existe una palabra _alfombramiento?_  La he visto en un letrero de una tienda en Buenos Aires donde se venden alfombras, tapicería, etc., pero no la encuentro en la RAE.


----------



## ManPaisa

Combina el verbo *alfombrar* con el sufijo -*miento* y tendrás *alfombramiento.* Del DRAE:

*alfombrar.*
1. tr. Cubrir el suelo con alfombras.
2. tr. Cubrir el suelo con algo a manera de alfombra.

*-miento**.*
(Del lat. _-mentum_).
*1. *suf. En los sustantivos verbales, suele significar 'acción y efecto'. Toma las formas *-amiento* e *-imiento.* _Debilitamiento, levantamiento._ _Atrevimiento, florecimiento._


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá para la acción y efecto de alfombrar usamos alfombrado.


----------



## elchucho

Alfombrado parece mejor. Sin embargo hay variantes según los distintos paises. En Argentina tienen en general algunas variantes que no se usan en otros lugares, aunque me parecen igualmente correctas.


----------



## Thomas Keyes

Muchas gracias.


----------



## 0scar

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá para la acción y efecto de alfombrar usamos alfombrado.


 
*alfombrado*.(Del part. de alfombrar)
1. m. Conjunto de alfombras.
2. m. Am. Alfombra que cubre el suelo de una habitación.

Otra palabrita para mi Enciclopedia Bilingüe Mexicano-Castellano.


----------



## javier8907

Será Mexicano-Argentino en todo caso... 

No sé si es que aquí no estan muy de moda las alfombras, que no he visto nunca un letrero semejante, ni había oído siquiera el verbo alfombrar (aunque sí enmoquetar, pero eso es para la moqueta, que cubre el suelo por completo).

Será mi falta de cultura, pero si tuviera que poner un letrero semejante, sin duda escribiría: "Se ponen alfombras" (o "poner la alfombra"..., según la idea completa) que además me suena mucho más castizo.


----------



## ManPaisa

javier8907 said:


> Será Mexicano-Argentino en todo caso...
> 
> No sé si es que aquí no estan muy de moda las alfombras, que no he visto nunca un letrero semejante, ni había oído siquiera el verbo alfombrar (aunque sí enmoquetar, pero eso es para la moqueta, que cubre el suelo por completo).
> 
> Será mi falta de cultura, pero si tuviera que poner un letrero semejante, sin duda escribiría: "Se ponen alfombras" (o "poner la alfombra"..., según la idea completa) que además me suena mucho más castizo.


 
Todo depende de la definíción local de *alfombra*.  Para mí lo que en España llaman *moqueta* es una *alfombra *(cubre el suelo por completo).  Si ustedes pueden decir *enmoquetar*, ¿por qué por aquí no se puede decir *alfombrar*?


----------



## 0scar

La palabra alfombramiento no tiene problemas.
Recubrimiento/cubrimiento existe y alfombrar es cubrir con alfombras 

Alfombramiento/alfombrar se entiende "de pared a pared".
Las no "moquetas" españolas se llaman carpetas.

Moqueta: tela para hacer alfombras. RAE


----------



## javier8907

Sólo señalaba que aquí no se usa, y que además no se entendería "enmoquetar" sino "cubrir con una alfombra (o varias) de las otras, de las que se arrastran", ya que aquí son cosas distintas. Y aún más, creo que quien escribiera la definición del DRAE no concebía ese significado, ya que dice "cubrir con alfombras" y no "con alfombra" ni "de alfombra" o "con una alfombra" (y no se me entienda como un alarde de imperialismo iberocentralista con el DRAE como pendón).

Sin embargo, el que escribió la de moqueta la definió como "especie de tejido que... usado para hacer alfombras", sin explicar que también (y sobre todo, por lo menos aquí) es esa otra cosa que por allí se llama alfombra.


----------



## javier8907

Lo de carpeta no lo había oído nunca para decir "alfombra", y estaba por saltar al cuello diciendo que era un anglicismo desangelado cuando mirando la definición de la RAE he encontrado varias que se refieren a pedazos de tela de distintos usos, aunque ninguna para el suelo.


----------



## ManPaisa

Por aquí las no-moquetas españolas son *tapetes*.

Las *carpetas* van sobre los muebles.


----------



## 0scar

Le dicen _carpeta_ por razones prácticas comerciales, para no estar aclarando que no se trata de una alfombra "de pared a pared".
Tampoco se les puede decir tapete porque los tapetes son "alfombras pequeñas" ( y también van sobre muebles y mesas) RAE.


----------



## javier8907

Curioso. Aquí "tapete", aparte del de las cartas, supongo que si fuera como alfombra se entendería como una pequeñita (de hecho así lo define la RAE), aunque supongo que allí podrá ser de cuatro metros por cinco. En cuanto a carpetas de esas, no lo había oído nunca, pero también es verdad que no las usamos (yo personalmente no conozco a nadie, aunque seguro que habrá quién, seguramente más en otras regiones). Esas sí aparecen en el DRAE.


----------



## ManPaisa

javier8907 said:


> Curioso. Aquí "tapete", aparte del de las cartas, supongo que si fuera como alfombra se entendería como una pequeñita (de hecho así lo define la RAE), aunque supongo que allí podrá ser de cuatro metros por cinco. En cuanto a carpetas de esas, no lo había oído nunca, pero también es verdad que no las usamos (yo personalmente no conozco a nadie, aunque seguro que habrá quién, seguramente más en otras regiones). Esas sí aparecen en el DRAE.


 
Sí, los tapetes pueden ser pequeñitos o de cuatro por cinco;  lo importante es que no van de pared a pared.  

Las carpetitas esas, sólo en las casas de las abuelas, y cada vez menos.  El servicio doméstico para mantenerlas limpias y en su lugar está todos los días más caro.


----------



## Pinairun

Esto es una alfombra persa. ¿Cómo se llama en los distintos países latinoamericanos?

¿Acaso su Aladino no tenía una "alfombra voladora"?

Y, por aquí, esto es un tapete de hilo tejido a ganchillo (los hay de muchos tipos de labores)


----------



## ManPaisa

Esto es una alfombra persa. ¿Cómo se llama en los distintos países latinoamericanos? *Tapete persa.*

¿Acaso su Aladino no tenía una "alfombra voladora"? *Creo que sí era una alfombra, pero como era algo extranjero....*

Y, por aquí, esto es un tapete de hilo tejido a ganchillo (los hay de muchos tipos de labores). *Eso es una carpeta para mí.*
*----------------------------------------*

Ahora bien, sí decimos que un asunto está *sobre el tapete*, pero con ese término no nos referimos a nada que esté en el piso (suelo)


----------



## Ynez

Yo sí conozco el verbo "alfombrar"; el sustantivo colectivo para mí sería "alfombrado".


----------



## Pinairun

Ynez said:


> Yo sí conozco el verbo "alfombrar"; el sustantivo colectivo para mí sería "alfombrado".


 

Y también para el María Moliner:


> *Alfombrado*
> 2. Acción de alfombrar.


 
Saludos


----------



## HUMBERT0

ManPaisa said:


> Esto es una alfombra persa. ¿Cómo se llama en los distintos países latinoamericanos? *Tapete persa.*
> 
> ¿Acaso su Aladino no tenía una "alfombra voladora"? *Creo que sí era una alfombra, pero como era algo extranjero....*
> 
> Y, por aquí, esto es un tapete de hilo tejido a ganchillo (los hay de muchos tipos de labores). *Eso es una carpeta para mí.*
> *----------------------------------------*
> 
> Ahora bien, sí decimos que un asunto está *sobre el tapete*, pero con ese término no nos referimos a nada que esté en el piso (suelo)


 
Lo mismo aquí en México:
La *Alfombra* va de pared a pared
La alformbra persa es un *tapete*
Y ese tapete de España tejido a gancho aquí es una *carpeta*.


----------



## ManPaisa

HUMBERT0 said:


> Lo mismo aquí en México:
> La *Alfombra* va de pared a pared
> La alformbra persa es un *tapete*
> Y ese tapete de España tejido a gancho aquí es una *carpeta*.


 
Ya sumamos más de 140 millones, entonces.


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> Ya sumamos más de 140 millones, entonces.


 

 Ganáis por mayoría ¡aplastante!


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> Ganáis por mayoría ¡aplastante!


 
Y eso que aún no hemos recibido los votos de otras países americanos, salvo Argentina que coincide en lo de *alfombra*.

En la primera edición del DRAE, aparecen los tres términos, así:
*Alfombra* - Tapete o paño grande con que se cubre y adorna el suelo
*Tapete* - Alfombra pequeña y manual
*Carpeta* - Cubierta que se pone sobre las mesas.


----------



## Ynez

Para seguir enganchando términos, ¿cómo llamáis a lo que aquí se llama carpeta?



> *carpeta*
> 1. f. Útil de escritorio que consiste en una pieza rectangular, generalmente de cartón o plástico, que, doblada por la mitad y atada con cintas, gomas o cualquier otro medio, sirve para guardar o clasificar papeles, dibujos o documentos.



www.rae.es


----------



## ManPaisa

Ynez said:


> Para seguir enganchando términos, ¿cómo llamáis a lo que aquí se llama carpeta? www.rae.es


 
Y hasta que nos borren, por salirnos del tema original...

Es *carpeta*, igual.


----------



## Ynez

Mira, creo que "tapete" debe de ser la palabra más antigua para "alfombra", porque en portugués también se dice así:



> *alfombra*
> I
> ƒ tapete, m.
> a. de baño tapete de banheiro, tapete de borracha



Busqué *alfombra* en el diccionario Español/Portugués del WR.

Es que al ver todos estos _falsos amigos_ me he acordado del portugués, porque siempre pasa esto: muchas palabras iguales pero que significan otra cosa.


----------



## ManPaisa

Ynez said:


> Mira, creo que "tapete" debe de ser la palabra más antigua para "alfombra", porque en portugués también se dice así:
> 
> 
> 
> Busqué *alfombra* en el diccionario Español/Portugués del WR.
> 
> Es que al ver todos estos _falsos amigos_ me he acordado del portugués, porque siempre pasa esto: muchas palabras iguales pero que significan otra cosa.


 
En portugués de Brasil:
Moqueta (España): carpete
Alfombra (España): tapete

Nos van a borrar...


----------



## Ynez

Es lo mismo que viene en el diccionario del WR, así que será igual en Portugal.

No creo que nos borren, el tema del _alfombramiento/alfombrado_ ya está agotado y seguimos en la línea.


(((Otro tema aparte: he encontrado una página web con un idioma extraño que parece relacionado con el español. ¿Crees que podría preguntar aquí qué idioma es?)))


----------



## ManPaisa

Ynez said:


> (((Otro tema aparte: he encontrado una página web con un idioma extraño que parece relacionado con el español. ¿Crees que podría preguntar aquí qué idioma es?)))


 
Poder, puedes.
¿Será judeo-español o papiamento?  Mándalo.


----------



## Vampiro

ManPaisa said:


> Y eso que aún no hemos recibido los votos de otras países americanos, salvo Argentina que coincide en lo de *alfombra*.
> 
> En la primera edición del DRAE, aparecen los tres términos, así:
> *Alfombra* - Tapete o paño grande con que se cubre y adorna el suelo
> *Tapete* - Alfombra pequeña y manual
> *Carpeta* - Cubierta que se pone sobre las mesas.


Para no complicarnos la vida, acá ni tapetes ni carpetas, son todas alfombras, salvo las pequeñitas que se suelen usar a los costados de la cama y que se llaman, oh, qué original: "bajadas de cama"
¿Aladino volando en un tapete? 
_


----------



## Thomas Keyes

Tal vez recordaré todas las palabras y lo que cada significa en cada país.  Cinco palabras en veinte países me dan 100 hechos para aprender. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Ynez

Thomas Keyes said:


> Tal vez recordaré todas las palabras y lo que cada significa en cada país.  Cinco palabras en veinte países me dan 100 hechos para aprender. Muchas gracias.



   Thomas, en este hilo hemos aprendido hasta portugués.


----------

